# Como hacer contador 4 bits sincrono 0 a 15 flip flops JK



## PunkOrDi3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en la comunidad, me encontre con esta pagina que al parecer es muy completa, y quisiera pedir de su ayuda, necesito realizar una practica, un contador de 4 bits usando flip-flop's JK, que valla de 0 a 15 usando un circuito 7473, la señal de pulsacion la genero con un 555, si alguien pudiera echarme una mano con algun ejemplo, un diagrama o algo parecido usando este circuito estaria muy agradecido

Saludos !!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola PunkOrDi3

Es Muy Fácil. Conecta la salida Q del primer Flip-Flop al Clock Del Siguiente; Todas las J y Las K se conectan al Positivo De La Fuente.
Para que cuente hasta 15 debes utilizar 4 Flip-Flop’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## PunkOrDi3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sii gracias amigo, ya logre hacerlo la verdad si esta facil, solo tenia malo mi 555 jeje ups, bueno de todas formas gracias por tu respuestas, si a alguien le interesa el diagrama solo hagamenlo saber

Saludos !!


----------



## manuelre (Oct 14, 2010)

amigo tienes el diagrama por ahi?? aunq necesito un contador del 1 al 20


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola manuelre

Pero cómo o con qué sería ese contador de 1 a 20 ?.

Con Flip-Flop’s tipo JK o con otro tipo de ellos; tal vez con contadores ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelre (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno mi pana en realidad necesito hacer un contador del 0 al 20 con flip flop jk seguro es con 4 bits. Y que ek kis numeros comprendidos del 14 al 19 se active una alarma (prendiendo un led) ando loco investigando pero todavia no llego a como a diseñarlo


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola manuelre

Con 4 BIT's no logras llegar al número 20, con ellos solo llegarías hasta el 15.

Para contar hasta el número 20 se requieren 5 Flip-Flop's si cuentan en Binario, pero si cuentan en BCD entonces se requieren 6 Flip-Flop's.

Entonces es necesario saber si el contador se debe hacer en Binario o BCD.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelre (Oct 15, 2010)

Bueno si! El conteo sera en binario! Osea q*UE* necesito 5! Hermano una pregunta! Aja y como podria hacer eso de q*UE* cuando vaya *POR* el 14 al 19 prenda un led?? Solo esos numeros! Eso es lo q*UE* no me viene a la mente! No t*E*ndrias un diagrama de bloques?? Eso es lo q*UE* necesito

I*GU*al el conteo sera repreresentado con leds


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2010)

manuelre dijo:


> Bueno si! El conteo sera en binario! Osea q*UE* necesito 5! Hermano una pregunta! Aja y como podria hacer eso de q*UE* cuando vaya *POR* el 14 al 19 prenda un led?? Solo esos numeros! Eso es lo q*UE* no me viene a la mente! No t*E*ndrias un diagrama de bloques?? Eso es lo q*UE* necesito
> 
> I*GU*al el conteo sera repreresentado con leds



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Yo lo haria con un 74LS85 cuando sean mayores que catorce (1110) las salidas entonces encender el led no se me ocurre otra forma


----------



## manuelre (Oct 15, 2010)

Pero me lo mandaron hacer con ese flip flop "/


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola manuelre

Como debes saber a las salidas de los Flip-Flop’s y contadores se les suele llamar “Q”. Normalmente los Flip-Flop’s tienen otra salida complementaria a la Q, a esta le llaman Q negada o nQ.
Cada “Q” tiene un valor según la posición que ocupa en la cadena o cascada de los contadores. Así que al que le llega primero el pulso a contar, tiene un valor de 1(Q1), la que sigue lo tiene de 2(Q2)... 4(Q4), 8(Q8), 16(Q16), 32(Q32). Y así sucesivamente.

Entonces si quieres que tu contador llegue solo hasta 20 tienes que detectar cuando llegue a 21 y en ese instante restablecer tu contador a 0.

Si las Q’s de tus contadores son ciertas cuando son altas (1 Lógico) se podría detectar aquel 21 por medio de una compuerta AND de 3 entradas.

21 en binario serpia así:

Q01= 1
Q02= 0
Q04= 1
Q08= 0
Q16= 1

10101
De tal modo que conectando Q16, Q04, Q01 a las entradas de la compuerta AND se obtiene un nivel alto (1 Lógico) cuando los Flip-Flop’s lleguen a esa cuenta. Luego esa salida de la AND se utiliza para restablecer todos Flip-Flop’s si el nivel lógico es el adecuado para hacerlo.

Para encender un LED cuando en los Flip-Flop’s aparezcan los números del 14 al 19 se hace lo mismo, con compuertas AND, una, de diferentes entradas, para cada número. Luego las salidas de esas AND se conectan a una compuerta OR de, en este caso, 5 entradas y su salida al ánodo del LED su cátodo a una resistencia y esta a tierra.
El valor de la resistencia depende del tipo de LED y la compuerta que utilices.

Analiza el circuito adjunto para ver si te sirve para tu proyecto. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelre (Oct 20, 2010)

gracias amigo! de verdad me sirvio muchas gracias! muy amable! era lo q buscaba! 

y de casualidad tienes alguna idea de como hacer un contador con flip flop. ya sea de 3,4, o 5 bits pero q me cuente de 3 en 3. el conteo sera representado con display bcd


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola manuelra
Para hacer lo que pretendes es +/- fácil.

Tendrías que hacer un contador de 0 a 3; el pulso que se utiliza para restablecer cuando llegue a 3 se usaría para una señal llamada STROBE, esta se aplica a los decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos, de la serie 40xx que tiene una entrada llamada del mismo modo.

Luego puedes conectar tantos contadores como quieras y otros tantos decodificadores BCD a 7 Segmentos de la serie, como dije, 40xx; estos contadores contarán en forma normal: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7,..... pero los Display’s solo mostrarán 3, 6, 9,....Etc por el efecto STROBE.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelre (Nov 17, 2010)

la verdad no entendi muy bien esa parte. yo estoi utilizando el decodificador 7447 es tienes ese STROBE?


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 18, 2010)

hola disculpen la intromision, yo diseñe uno hace un tiempo no tengo la documentacion, pero si se como hacerlo, la cuestion es que hay que diseñarlo a traves de lo normal, mapas de karnoug, tablas de verdad...etc...no es muy complicado ya que es de 3 en 3, dificil seria una secuencia aleatoria...en fin para empezar abria que hacer una tabla de la verdad en funcion a la secuencia que se quiere, para una facil vision se puede emplear un diagrama de estado y de alli derivar a la tabla de la verdad y luego con tablas de exitacion sacar los estados de los FF y luego a los mapas de karnoug en funcion a initerminos para luego obtener la ecuacion de la funcion de cada FF y a partir de eso lo mas facil diseñar el circuito en base a esas funciones y listo...bueno digo facil por que lo he hecho mucho si lo quieren hacer asi es mas preciso en fin cualquier duda me avisan y les echo una mano con el diseño...saludos


----------



## manuelre (Nov 18, 2010)

HOLA reyvilla

la verdad esa manera que tu me dices es un poco largar y complicada
me explico! en la imagen que adjunte.. osea todo igual pero no conecte la primera entrada del decodificador y asi me cuenta de 2 en 2 pero quiero saber como seria la manera de conectar para que me cuente de 3 en 3


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 18, 2010)

bueno si resulto asi es bien raro y pura coincidencia no lo digo por nada malo, lo mas seguro es que coincide exactamente con los numeros impares pero igual sigue contando del 0 al 20 ya que el contador sigue siendo el mismo. Te puede parecer complicada pero es la manera correcta de hacer las cosas ya que diseñar en digitales nunca va hacer cosa de soplar y hacer botellas, lo otro seria encontrar uno ya echo que creo que si he visto pero no estoy seguro que con FF, de todas formas sigue en pie mi propuesta ya que de otra forma seria lanzar flechas eso creo yo...pero tu eres el que decides...aqui estoy cualquier cosa.


----------



## manuelre (Nov 18, 2010)

disculpa no puse el link de la imagen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





no es lanzar flechas, el profesor nos dijo como hacerlo a contar en 2 en 2 asi es facil pero nos puso de taller que cuente de 3 en 3


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 18, 2010)

bueno cuando se sabe por experiencia es facil y se puede hacer, pero cuando no existe esa experiencia es lanzar flechas, te explico por ejemplo: yo tenia una prof. bien jod. que me daba digitales y ella propuso muchos circuitos y nos enseño a diseñarlos y despues de habernos matado toda una semana diseñandolo nos mostro que con un simple cambio en un contador se lograba lo mismo ya que se repetia una parte del circuito una y otra vez pero para poder entender eso habia que haber entendido como diseñarlo primero ya que no valdria de nada saber unos cuantos trucos si no saber diseñar a la hora de la verdad con trucos no llegas a ningun lado...en fin voy ayudarte a ver si recuerdo bien como era la cosa...creo hay que agregarle unas compuertas y ya para que salte del 1 al 3 al 6 al 9...etc...te aviso en un rato ha y por cierto aun no se ve la imagen o yo no la veo.

ya recorde algo, una forma sencilla es con un arreglo de compuertas de tal manera que al pasar por los numeros pares este force al contador al siguiente numero osea incremente al contador, si tienes un diagrama del circuito te puedo decir donde y como colocar las compuertas

ok ya esta lo que tu hicistes...elimina el primer bit del contador eso te elimina los pares fijate:

dec - bin
0-0000
1-000*1*
2-0010
3-001*1*
4-0100
5-010*1*
6-0110
7-011*1*

al eliminar la primera entrada del decodificador eliminas un bit lo cual afecta unicamente a los pares por lo cual sucede tambien lo que comentas que es que cuenta de 2 en 2 pero no significa que este contando de dos en dos aunque asi parezca ya que el contador sigue contando sin mostrar los pares...ahora para contar de 3 en 3 creo que va ser falta mas que eso pero ya seguire mañana...saludosss

PD: logre encontrar algo espectacular que para los que quieran diseñar un contador a su antonjo con cualquier secuencia sea la que sea les dejo el link donde explican paso a paso como hacerlo espero y le saquen provecho...saludosss

http://www.google.co.ve/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RCy608X1P2U/TC6Bs43G_9I/AAAAAAAAAIY/5QBUWyYGDWw/s1600/Estados.jpg&imgrefurl=http://carlosgoyeneche.blogspot.com/2010/07/ejemplo-de-diseno-secuencia.html&usg=___FGFMHsgzxYltG38-F1nGLOOc84=&h=298&w=398&sz=12&hl=es&start=42&zoom=1&tbnid=EIndRLXxsF_JYM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcontador%2Bflip%2Bflop%2B3%2Ben%2B3%26start%3D40%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola manuelre

Pues si se vale así(Quitar Un BIT), has un decodificador y conéctalo entre los Flip-Flop’s y el 7447.
Más o menos Así:



Núm,   FF.         Deco,         Núm.
 0,      0000,          0000,          0
 1,      0001,          0000,          0
 2,      0010,          0000,          0
 3,      0011,          0011,          3
 4,      0100,          0011,          3
 5,      0101,          0011,          3
 6,      0110,          0110,          6
 7,      0111,          0110,          6 
 8,      1000,          0110,          6
 9,      1001,          1001,          9
 A,      1010,          1001,          9
 B,      1011,          1001,          9
 C,      1100,          1100,          C
 D,      1101,          1100,          C
 E,      1110,          1100,          C
 F,      1111,          1111,          F

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelre (Nov 18, 2010)

hola MrCarlos

la verdad no entiendo como serian las conexiones para el decodificador
me podrias ayudar   con un diagrama de bloques??? 
tngo que dejar asi como lo tngo conectado en la imagen?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola manuelre

Realmente el hacer un decodificador no es muy difícil y más fácil si tienes herramientas con que hacerlo como este:

Para bajar Boole Deusto.
http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/


Bájalo he instálalo, tiene sus problemas como todo el SoftWare gratis pero te puede ayudar mucho.

Tu contador con Flip-Flop’s solo cuenta del 0 al 15(0 a F) y es binario. Por otra parte, cuando quieres mostrar números mayores de 9 puedes utilizar una circuiteria extra para aprovechar todo el rango de conteo de tu contador.

Para contar de 2 en 2 ya lo tienes. Para contar de 3 en 3 te adjunto el decodificador que te mencioné.

Nota, en la imagen adjunta, que tu contador está manejando tanto el 2 en 2 como el 3 en 3. Observa que También hay una compuerta NOR de varias entradas, esto es porque en el SoftWare que utilizo (CircuitMaker) no trae compuertas OR de 5 entradas; por eso utilizo una NOR y un inversor.

Supongo que lo que se debería hacer es que los Flip-Flop’s cuenten en la secuencia que se está pidiendo y no hacer un decodificador para lograr el fin.

Con el Boole Deusto que te digo que bajes he instales, logré hacer el decodificador que te adjunto. Con ese mismo programa se puede hacer que los FF sigan la secuencia que deseas. Pero hay que estudiar para lograrlo.
Y, como deja ver reyvilla en sus comentarios, hay que hacer la tabla de verdad los mapas de.. Etc. Etc. Al principio es más arduo pero conforme agarramos practica lo entendemos mejor y lo hacemos más rápido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonnyjc (Feb 21, 2011)

hola mu pueden ayudar  a diseñar un contador con flip flops que tenga la siguiente serie 1 4 3 5 7 6


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola jhonnyjc

Con qué tipo de Flip-Flop's ?
J-K, D, Toggle.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonnyjc (Feb 22, 2011)

hola MrCarlos, gracias por tu interes 
tengo que relizar el contador con flips flops jk.
estaba realizando el diseño con 3 bits, el problema que tengo es en hallar algunas ecuaciones (Jo, Ko)para poder adicionarle al circuito.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola jhonnyjc

En el PDF adjunto podrás encontrar las ecuaciones que estás requiriendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gamero (Abr 24, 2011)

Gracias, muy bueno y completo


----------



## bmah29081986 (May 18, 2011)

hola mi nombre es blanca estoy viendo tus comentarios hacerca del contador y me interesa me podrias pasar tu diagrama estoy haciendo algo similar saluditos email


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2011)

Hola bmah29081986

A cual diagrama te refieres ?.
Los que pudiera tener Yo ya están adjuntos en algún mensaje de este tema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## bmah29081986 (May 18, 2011)

me refiero al diagrama del contador del 0 al 15 con flip flops y 2 display mencionas que si desean informacion del diagrama te contactemos

bueno en realidad necesito hacer un contador del 0 al 15 con flip flops jk y con 2 displays no se si tengas algun diagrma ke me puedas facilitar la verdad es ke estoy comenzando en esto y soy nueva muy nueva saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2011)

Hola bmah29081986

Pues es similar al diagrama que viene en el mensaje #12 de este tema.
Hay otro en la imagen adjunta del mensaje #23. lo puedes ver en la parte baja izquierda del dibujo.
Dice al pie de él: Tu contador de 4 BIT’s......

No te sirve alguno de ellos ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: para mostrarlo en 2 Display's está en la imagen del mensaje #23 al lado derecho.


----------



## bmah29081986 (May 18, 2011)

siento ke me sirve mas el #12 solo ke veo dos circuitos uno arriva y otro abajo arriba estan los flpi flops y el de abajo son los displays como los interconecto,   y el 23 esta muy bien solo que son contadores y necesito utilizar los flip flobs jk  saluditos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2011)

Hola bmah29081986

Refiriéndonos a la imagen que viene en el mensaje #12:
Ten en consideración que aquel circuito fue diseñado para que encendiera un LED cuando el contador se encuentra en los números binarios De 14 a 19.

Horizontalmente del centro hacia arriba están los Flip-Flip’s Tipo JK. Los 6 forman un contador y las salidas se llaman: Q01, Q02, Q03, Q04, Q08, Q16, Q32. Estos nombres donde quiera que se encuentren se conectan entre si.

Por ejemplo Q01 en la parte superior derecha, se conecta donde, OTRO CONECTOR SE LLAME IGUAL.
Ese otro conector del mismo nombre se encuentra conectado al circuito que aparece en la parte inferior del dibujo.
A las compuertas AND números: 15, 17,y 19. 
Puedes notar tambien que ese conector llamado Q01 está conectado al Display HEXagecimal que actualmente está mostrando una d en sus segmentos.

De este modo, la parte de arriba se conecta con la parte de abajo.

Refiriéndonos a la imagen que viene en el mensaje #23:
Por qué dices en tu mensaje: “y el 23 esta muy bien solo que son contadores y necesito utilizar los Flip flobs jk saluditos”

Yo veo, Sí, un contador formado con Flip-Flip’s tipo JK en la parte inferior izquierda del dibujo que está en el mensaje #23. No es Así ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## bmah29081986 (May 18, 2011)

muy bien voy a implementarlo de tal manera y mostrare los resultados, y encuanto al #23  segun lo que comprendo es que son diferentes ejercicios o escenarios segun el ke se adecue al contador ke requerimos, y el que esta en la parte inferior derecha es el ke necesito solo ke en lugar de estas compuertas o contadores que ya traen incluidos los flip f ,necesito ke tenga la conexion de los 4 flip y los dos displays, lo ke voy hacer mejor es conectarle otro display al diagrama #23 parte inferior izquierda porque solo tiene uno y no muestra los numeros del 10 al 15,muxas gracias es muy valiosa la informacion que me proporciono


----------



## felipe230 (Mar 17, 2012)

disculpa Carlos me podrías pasar el diagrama del contador del 0-15  por favor


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola felipe230

Desafortunadamente no tengo ese diagrama.
Sin embargo por acá creo que está:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-ascendente-descendente-439/index5.html#post265004_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tannke (Mar 18, 2012)

Te paso el esquematico en isis, espero te sirva.

 Un saludo


----------



## EduardoEsparza (Sep 5, 2012)

Estoy haciendo un contador sincrono con Flip Flops J-K 74LS76, pero como reloj (CK) estoy tratando de usar un generador ac pero no tengo idea de como va conectado a los Flip Flops. ¿Alguien podria orientarme?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola EduardoEsparza

Depende de las características del generador y de la familia de IC’s que estés utilizando.

Si el generador te da suficiente corriente y voltaje para ser utilizado por los Flip-Flip’s J-K el circuito podría ser como el que aparece en la imagen adjunta.

El Diodo Zener debe ser de acuerdo a la familia de IC’s que estés utilizando.
Por ejemplo: para la familia 74LS sería de 5 Vz.
La resistencia habría que calcularla de acuerdo a la corriente que requieren los Flip-Flip’s J-K en su entrada CK.
Espero te haberte ayudado con esta información.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sacosta93 (May 6, 2013)

Buenas noches hago este tema para que me colaboren tengo un proyecto el cual es una contandor descendente de 15 a 0 hasta hay nada raro el problema que tengo es que debe empezar en 10 se que no se va a poder visualizar en el display pero debe empezar donde enciende asi como se ve en la imagen el problema es que no tengo ni la mas remota idea par apoder hacer que empieze en 10 si alguien me podria colaborar muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 6, 2013)

Hola sacosta93

Creo que si ese circuito debe iniciar en 10 deberías tener 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos como el que está a la derecha.
Uno donde se mostraría el 1, otro donde se mostraría el 0.

No necesariamente debe tener 2 decodificadores 7448 pues en el Display de las decenas solo se requiere encender los segmentos b y c para mostrar el 1, a, b, c, d, e, f para mostrar el 0. si es que quieres que indique 09, 08, 07, Etc.
La configuración del los Flip-Flop’s 7473 tendrías que cambiarla pues a como se ve en las imágenes que adjuntaste esos Flip-Flip’s están conectados como tipo Toggle.

Debes conectar las J’s y las K’s para que cuenten así:
0000 1010 10
1010 1001 09
1001 1000 08
1000 0111 07
0111 0110 06
0110 0101 05
0101 0100 04
0100 0011 03
0011 0010 02
0010 0001 01
0001 0000 00.

Pero. . .  y después que llegue a 00 qué debe hacer el circuito:
Contar cíclicamente de 10 a 00 ??
Detenerse al llegar a 00 ??
Restablecer a 10 con un botón para que cuente de nuevo de 10 a 0 ??
Esto no lo defines en tu planteamiento.

Esa tabla que te muestro arriba se llama tabla de transición donde se muestra, en las primeras 4 columnas, el estado actual de las Q’s y el las 4 últimas el estado futuro.

Seguramente ya sabes como funcionan esos Flip-Flip’s tipo J-K así que puedes utilizar el Software nombrado Boole-DeUsto para desarrollar la circuiteria que te falta para que el contador cuente como mencionas en tu mensaje.

Este SoftWare lo puedes encontrar en Google.com. lo bajas y lo instalas en tu PC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sacosta93 (May 7, 2013)

Vale segui tu recomendacion de usar deutso y tambien use logic friday y me da la misma expresion la adjunto con la tabla de verdad y el circuito que me dio en deutso ahora quede fue con la duda de lo que dice sobre las J y K. el proyecto debe ir de 10 a 0 y volver a empezar en el 10 automaticamente 
muchas gracias por haber respondido tan rapidamente


----------



## MrCarlos (May 9, 2013)

Hola sacosta93

Lo que te menciono de las J’s y las K’s es que por medio de ellas puedes hacer que tu contador cuente descendentemente de 10 a 00 cíclicamente.

Dale una estudiada al documento que te adjunto, sobre todo a lo relacionado con los Flip-Flop’s Tipo J-K.
En ese documento nombran a los Flip-Flop’s como básculas.

Como tienes conectados los Flip-Flip’s cuentan del 00 al 15. en este caso podrías hacer una circuiteria para que pareciera que cuentan del 10 al 00.

*0* 0000 1 0000 *10*
*1* 0001 0 1001 *09*
*2* 0010 0 1000 *08*
*3* 0011 0 0111 *07*
*4* 0100 0 0110 *06*
*5* 0101 0 0101 *05*
*6* 0110 0 0100 *04*
*7* 0111 0 0011 *03*
*8* 1000 0 0010 *02*
*9* 1001 0 0001 *01*
*A* 1010 0 0000 *00*
*B* 1011 1 0000 *10* Restablecer los Flip-Flip’s a 00
Esto lo puedes hacer con el Boole-DeUsto.
Las primeras 4 columnas, que NO están en negrita, son las Q’s (Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1) de cada Flip-Flip.
Las últimas 5 columnas, azules, serían las salidas del circuito que podríamos nombrar como Decodificador.
S10, S8, S4, S2, S1.´
S8, S4, S2, S1 se conectarían a el Decodificador BCD a 7 Segmentos.
S10 se utiliza para encender los segmentos b y c de las decenas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sacosta93 (May 13, 2013)

Vale muchas gracias por la colaboracion quiero hacer este pequeño aporte pude hacer el contador de 10 a 0 en el simulador proteus y el montaje tambien gracias por la colaboracion en el comprimido esta la simulacion en proteus y los mapas que me toco usar para hacer el flipflop


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2013)

Hola sacosta93

Releí tu mensaje original.
Dices que inicie en 10 y cuente descendentemente hasta 00 cíclico. Según entiendo.
Pasé por alto lo de la figura como una c minúscula cuando el contador está en 10.

El contador que adjuntaste no inicia en 10 cuando recién lo enciendes, inicia en 00 luego cuenta hacia atrás del 10 al 00.

Si así te sirve, perfecto.

Yo adjunto uno un poco más complicado que si inicia en 10 pero no seve la pequeña c en 10.
Cuenta al encender 10, 09, 08, 07,06, 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00, 10, 09, Etc.

Adjunto también el archivo que se genera con el Boole-DeUsto  (Secuencia.sco) para hacer un circuito que pudiéramos llamar decodificador.

Las imágenes adjuntas tambien las genera el Boole-DeUsto.

Espero a alguien les sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Manolo11 (May 14, 2013)

Muy buenos días! Disculpen quisera saber como podría conectar un contador de 0 a 15 que aumente cada vez que oprima un push button, que sea con FlipFlops JK, decoder 7447 y con dos  7segment-display y que al pasarse de 15 se encienda un LED. 

Alguien me podría ayudar? Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 14, 2013)

Hola Manolo11

Para lograr lo que pretendes se requieren 
5 Flip-Flop’s tipo K-J conectados en cascada.
Diseñar un circuito decodificador de binario natural de 5 BIT’s a 2 Dígitos.
Un comparador de magnitud para detectar cuando el contador se pase de 15.
Etc.

Ve haciendo lo anterior en tu simulador para circuitos electrónicos y preséntalo aquí.
Has lo más que puedas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mariobros (Ago 5, 2013)

Buenas noches, yo tengo una duda similar, tengo mi contador de 0 a 8. Pero lo que yo quiero hacer es algo asi como una sala de cine, cuando se ocupe un asiento el contador suba uno y cuando se vacié un asiento  baje en uno. Como podría hacer eso?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

Busca el esquema de un contador up/down o mejor aún usa uno hecho.


----------



## cristhianr (Sep 16, 2013)

manuelre dijo:


> gracias amigo! de verdad me sirvio muchas gracias! muy amable! era lo q buscaba!
> 
> y de casualidad tienes alguna idea de como hacer un contador con flip flop. ya sea de 3,4, o 5 bits pero q me cuente de 3 en 3. el conteo sera representado con display bcd




amigo una pregunta ese diagrama de arriba si le conto de 1 en 1 hasta 20???



manuelre dijo:


> gracias amigo! de verdad me sirvio muchas gracias! muy amable! era lo q buscaba!
> 
> y de casualidad tienes alguna idea de como hacer un contador con flip flop. ya sea de 3,4, o 5 bits pero q me cuente de 3 en 3. el conteo sera representado con display bcd



amigo una oregunta ese diagrama de arriba si le conto hasta 20 y se reinicio? funciona


----------

